# Sea U Marine Online!



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Sea U Marine is now accepting online orders, TheDogFather just found it today: http://www.seaumarineonline.com/


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wasn't he online a few weeks ago? Or is the store finally shipping out now?

 This is probably the closest I'll get to SUM for a while.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Wasn't he online a few weeks ago? Or is the store finally shipping out now?
> 
> This is probably the closest I'll get to SUM for a while.


My company blocks this link, so I'll have to check this out at home.

What do you mean by "closest I'll get.."? You live just 30min away from SUM.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Wasn't he online a few weeks ago? Or is the store finally shipping out now?
> 
> This is probably the closest I'll get to SUM for a while.


Dunno, the website was news to us.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Its been up since christmas time if i recall...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

No live stock on the page...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Tabatha said:


> Sea U Marine is now accepting online orders, TheDogFather just found it today: http://www.seaumarineonline.com/


Yeah, what rock have you been hiding under, LOL! I check his specials every Friday morning first thing when I wake up!  He posted the news on his site at least a month ago if not longer, plus he made a big announcement of it over on AP. I'm quite sure he will ship live stock, but does not list it there- you have to call. But I'd rather drive an hour (which I don't have to ) and be able to pick out what I want and take it home immediately. That store is located in the perfect spot that I can always manage to plan my route so that "it is just on may way home!"


----------



## TheDogFather (Jan 17, 2008)

50seven said:


> Yeah, what rock have you been hiding under, LOL! I check his specials every Friday morning first thing when I wake up!  He posted the news on his site at least a month ago if not longer, plus he made a big announcement of it over on AP. I'm quite sure he will ship live stock, but does not list it there- you have to call. But I'd rather drive an hour (which I don't have to ) and be able to pick out what I want and take it home immediately. That store is located in the perfect spot that I can always manage to plan my route so that "it is just on may way home!"


50seven, http://www.seaumarineonline.com/ is Ken's NEW online store front NOT his regular web site. The weekly specials you have been looking at all this time are on http://www.seaumarine.com/.

What rock have you been living under? 

-TDF


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

TheDogFather said:


> 50seven, http://www.seaumarineonline.com/ is Ken's NEW online store front NOT his regular web site. The weekly specials you have been looking at all this time are on http://www.seaumarine.com/.
> 
> What rock have you been living under?
> 
> -TDF


 Yes you're right! What I was saying was that BECAUSE I'm always going to his specials website, I found out about his NEW online store as soon as it opened!  Which is only proof that I need to get a life outside of aquatics....


----------



## bigdannydiesel (Jan 19, 2011)

im getting me a 9 dollar coral banded shrimp tomrow il be in markham area they are my fav


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes it was up right before boxing day if I recall correctly.

I still prefer to drop by Ken's in person to check out the livestock whenever I'm in the area.


----------

